# Dead in egg



## Nogueyi (Mar 1, 2015)

Hi
Close to hatching time I've found dead in shell little tornieri. It was fully developed with quite large yolk sac.
Does anyone of you had this problem? 
What is the reason or how you have since it? 
I've read that it could be a result of hypoxia. Is it possible that it could be caused by too much water in the incubation medium? I'm using seramis. 
Thank you for any help as 6 other pancake eggs are incubating.


----------



## dmmj (Mar 1, 2015)

Never had the problem personally, but I am pretty sure it has to do with the gas exchange rtates through the egg shell.


----------



## Nogueyi (Mar 1, 2015)

In my case incubator is ventilated daily


----------



## HLogic (Mar 1, 2015)

Did you add water or spray the eggs before you noticed? M. tornieri are more susceptible to 'drowning' if the shell is wetted than most other torts. I have occasionally had an egg go almost full-term and die shortly before anticipated hatching but it is not a common occurrence.


----------



## tortadise (Mar 1, 2015)

Agree with Art. Full term embryonic death is usually a cause of something during the incubation. I had this issue with Manouria years back. Pancakes are best incubated semi wet in the beginning and best to dry out during then incubation length. As art stated wetting the ova can result in this issue. How is the substrate in the remaining 6 eggs?


----------



## Nogueyi (Mar 2, 2015)

Substrate is dry, air humidity is 70 to 100%
Before this accident I've pour some water into the substrate and some on this gelly sth as egg cracked 2 weeks before when humidity was high during the day. 
I think I drawn the embryo :-(
Thank you all


----------

